# 7 String Production Basses?



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

What's available on the market? I have a search to see if there are any threads on this, but I'd like to know whats for sale of reasonable price (e.g. not £2K). Specs and pricing as well as where to get them etc would be grand.

Cheers!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 13, 2011)

The Conklin GT-7 comes to mind. It is $1270 new. There's a Bill Dickens signature model, the GTBD-7, which is close to the $2K mark. There are numerous Asian brands for varying prices availalble on ebay.

The GT-7 has an ash body with a figured maple top, and a purpleheart and wenge laminated neck. It has active Bartolini pickups with a 2-band EQ. The Bill Dickens model has an upgraded pre-amp, different pickups, and a maple/purpleheart neck.


I personally find 6 and 7 string basses uncomfortable to play, though that is definitely a personal issue. As such, I'm probably leaving out a lot of options since I don't know about many.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

I was looking at a GT7, would definitely be interested in one of those. Didn't realise how cheap they were. I need to play some more 6 strings and whatnot before I think about a 7 though. Ideally I'd like one to tune to open Cmaj so I have the same range as my 7 string, only an octave down of course.

And that site appears to only ship to australia and canada, yet it says internationally. Any other places that stock them?


----------



## Necris (Feb 13, 2011)

Woodo also make a 7 string bass. 
Woodo Guitars


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the design of this Heke-Vertrieb. Deep neck pocket and no neck heel, excellent access to 24th fret.
The price seems too good to be true though, and puts me off, concerned about quality.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

Links to where its available/price?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Played one of these at a local music shop once. The tuning possibilities are endless.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Links to where its available/price?



HK 7-Saiter Custom Series mit Maserpappel Decke + Esche on eBay (end time 20-Feb-11 15:50:37 GMT)

Also this neck through:

HK Edelbass 7 Saiter mit Walnuss Body und KA PU´S on eBay (end time 02-Mar-11 08:54:26 GMT)

£330 for a 7-ply neck-through? How do they do it?


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's the full range at their online shop:

7-Saiter - HK-Instruments


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2011)

Oooh I recognise those, I know a band called Vidina whose bass player uses one. I didn't realise how cheap they were. May have to ask him if I can play it.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2011)

2 SSO members have owned the neck through IIRC MF_Kitten posted a review a while ago.

The neck through is made by Wolf Guitars in Korea and sold in Sweden as Woodo, in Germany as Heke-Vertrieb.

I've spent a lot of time on the ERB forums over the last 8 years, the experienced ERB guys were always saying the Conklin GT-7 is an extremely good ERB for the price.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2011)

Benavente!

Oh, you said NOT £2,000... Nevermind.

EDIT: I would love to recommend Sei, but that's a bit over £2,000, too. I'm not helping, Ross!


----------



## -42- (Feb 13, 2011)

Buy Conklin GTBD-7 7 String Bass Guitar | 6+ String Electric Bass | Musician's Friend

http://bass-guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Conklin-Guitars-GT7-7String-Bass?sku=512704


----------



## angus (Feb 14, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> I like the design of this Heke-Vertrieb. Deep neck pocket and no neck heel, excellent access to 24th fret.
> The price seems too good to be true though, and puts me off, concerned about quality.



Suuuuuuper lame. That's a copy of a Marleaux- an amazing German brand. Sad.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought it was a Marleaux at first.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 15, 2011)

I just prepped a mini-review on my Wolf 7-stringer:

Sevenstring.org - The Seven String Guitar Authority..
html#post2344014


----------



## Morea (Feb 15, 2011)

I played 7 string ibanez bass,but i can't remember name 

EDIT:

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/f8/new-namm-ibanez-7-string-bass-512969/

this one,really nice guitar


----------

